# Squeak when i let my foot off the brake pedal?



## Alfredo_mk3 (Nov 6, 2008)

just as the topic says, every time i brake, and then take my foot off the brake pedal, i hear a short, squeak. what would cause this? i know i need new brake pads because when it rains, or my brakes get wet, they squeek, until i do some hard braking and 'clean' them off lol. plus, my car sucks at braking if its raining.
but what would cause this slight squeak when i take my foot off the brake?
the car: stock 98' jetta gl, 5 speed, 2.0
thanks in advance fellas.


----------



## chewypops (Aug 23, 2008)

if you have drum brakeson the back its time to clean and adjust


----------



## Alfredo_mk3 (Nov 6, 2008)

*Re: (chewypops)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chewypops* »_if you have drum brakeson the back its time to clean and adjust

thanks. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## spitpilot (Feb 14, 2000)

*Re: (Alfredo_mk3)*

Is squeak outside or up under dash?....under dash..its the brake pedal pivot..squirt some WD40 on it...outside its the calipers/pads movin when you release brake..VW uses "floating" calipers that must slide smoothly on their mounting pins..if these pins get dirity or dry of lube..brakes will drag...pads wear fast and gas mpg drops...clean and relube with "synthetic caliper grease"..I put a little of this where pads rest on carriers too..helps eliminate squeaks (along with brake quiet goo on pad backs). http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Alfredo_mk3 (Nov 6, 2008)

*Re: (spitpilot)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spitpilot* »_Is squeak outside or up under dash?....under dash..its the brake pedal pivot..squirt some WD40 on it...outside its the calipers/pads movin when you release brake..VW uses "floating" calipers that must slide smoothly on their mounting pins..if these pins get dirity or dry of lube..brakes will drag...pads wear fast and gas mpg drops...clean and relube with "synthetic caliper grease"..I put a little of this where pads rest on carriers too..helps eliminate squeaks (along with brake quiet goo on pad backs). http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

the squeak sounds like from the outside, rear [so, rear brakes] its just a short squeak, and usually happens when its really dry or warm out
thanks for the tips! but if i keep my car i plan on replacing most of the brake system, if not, i'll just replace with new pads, and this should eliminate the squeak?


----------



## Mr.BBS (Jul 31, 2003)

Does anyone know the exact pivot points that need greasing? This squeaking when releasing my brake pedal/e-brake is driving me nutz. Thanks.


----------



## Mr.BBS (Jul 31, 2003)

Oops, found a good article, thanks. 

http://faculty.ccp.edu/faculty/dreed/campingart/je 








ttatech/reardrum/index.htm


----------

